# Juices and memories



## aktorsyl (24/7/17)

It's funny how certain juices can bring back a flood of memories - sometimes by the strangest means of association. I have personally experienced two cases quite recently:

The first was when I made up a Peach Yogurt. The first attempt was a bit of a mess, as it was way more peach than yogurt (but it still tasted really good). But I used FA White Peach to buff up the peach. The moment I took the very first puff, I was instantly transported to the first time I vaped that particular flavour: it was just over a year ago, when I didn't know much about vaping and I still had a Twisp pen with a VapeAfrica juice. Specifically, the peach&apricot juice. I vaped it while bass fishing the one day, and that memory somehow ingrained itself properly. Whenever I taste FA White Peach in anything now, I find myself reliving memories of bass fishing on the lake. It's amazing, actually.

The second one is a bit more abstract. I mixed up @KZOR 's Jango juice, which makes use of TFA Sweet & Tart. Before I even mixed the juice though, I smelled the Sweet & Tart concentrate and again - with an instant woosh I was 5 years old again, in our "plaaswinkel" that we had up north in the German part of the Free State. I could smell the lingering fragrance of sweets and candies in the shelves, and I'll be damned if I could even hear the dogs outside.

The mind is a funny thing, and especially so when flavours and fragrances are involved. When one considers that they are the most likely substances to trigger or make you relive memories, this makes vaping an interesting journey through and through.

What are your experiences?

(I've been serious for a full 5 minutes while typing this post without making any metaphors or pretending to be a college girl on a... oh no wait, there we go)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (24/7/17)

Nice thread @aktorsyl .
I had two trips down memory lane and the one was when i vaped Orang-o-tang which reminded me of Surfjoy icecreams and the other is my Groot recipe that resembles those grape bubbaloo bubblegums.
Great when you get that nostalgic feeling as a added bonus to a nice juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (24/7/17)

I love this thread @aktorsyl !

When I vaped Vape King's Pina Colada it reminded me exactly of being a young boy at the beach - with the smells of coconut and the suntan lotion. The juice didnt taste like suntan lotion, it just transported me staright there. Amazing how the senses of smell and taste can transport one back in time like that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/7/17)

For me it's Coconut Thai from Ripe Vapes... the first puff and I was transported back to the beaches in Thailand and the food! This juice is the essence of Thailand 100%!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (24/7/17)

Haha i love this thread @aktorsyl

My one juice that certainly holds memories was Peanut Brittle by twisp.

I bought the flavour a week or two into my twisp journey and fell involve with it. 

I remember my early morning drives to work in Bryanston when it was still dark outside and freezing.

Stuck in the traffic, i was pretty chuffed with myself that i could chuck what i thought at the time were serious clouds.

I wouldn't dare try it in a modern day setup but from time to time i often go by the twisp kiosk and puff on it there while thinking back to how my vaping journey started.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viracocha (28/7/17)

Silver said:


> I love this thread @aktorsyl !
> 
> When I vaped Vape King's Pina Colada it reminded me exactly of being a young boy at the beach - with the smells of coconut and the suntan lotion. The juice didnt taste like suntan lotion, it just transported me staright there. Amazing how the senses of smell and taste can transport one back in time like that.


Hi HO Silver. Is it a one Flavour mix, % please, if you don't mind..I've got some Pina Colada, and wondering if I could keep it on it's own.


----------



## Silver (28/7/17)

Viracocha said:


> Hi HO Silver. Is it a one Flavour mix, % please, if you don't mind..I've got some Pina Colada, and wondering if I could keep it on it's own.



Hi @Viracocha 
The one I was referring to was Vape King's ready made Pina Colada juice - its not DIY - its store bought. So its not a DIY thing. 

I did once try quite a long time ago to make a passion fruit DIY juice with a VM concentrate but it did not work out too well. Lol. Then again my DIY skills are currently on my "To Do" list

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl (28/7/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Viracocha
> The one I was referring to was Vape King's ready made Pina Colada juice - its not DIY - its store bought. So its not a DIY thing.
> 
> I did once try quite a long time ago to make a passion fruit DIY juice with a VM concentrate but it did not work out too well. Lol. Then again my DIY skills are currently on my "To Do" list


Funny you should mention that. One of my attempts at passion fruit has such a throat punch that you can cut steel with it.
Perfect for you, in other words.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ASCIIcat (28/7/17)

I picked up a bottle of ZOOB yesterday, only really had fruity flavours before.
On my first pull, it was suddenly a trip back to when I still used to live with my gran. Iced Zoos were her treat, so suddenly I felt like I was 5 sitting on the carpet in the lounge on a Sunday while my gramps reads the paper and my gran was sipping her tea.

I honestly thought picking a flavour was just something to enjoy, I was not prepared.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

